# Nice looking beemer



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

http://channels.netscape.com/ns/autos/g ... 04_newcars

I would not say no and a massive improvement on their last effort ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice, but then this was also in the same list...much nicer.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Looks better with the hood up (has rear flying wings)

Shame it's a BMW


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Kell I agree ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Nice, but then this was also in the same list...much nicer.


Not to say considerably more expensive too. I think the Aston gets the beauty vote.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Beemer is nice but the Aston is stunning!  8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Not to say considerably more expensive too. Â I think the Aston gets the beauty vote. Â


Yeah but when has money ever come into the dream car argument - except that I can't afford either.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Me neither :-/

But I never siad it was my dream car :-X


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Nice, but then this was also in the same list...much nicer.


I spotted that and went straight to the picture. Looks like you all did. Lovely.

The 6 series looks better roofless. The toblerone stuck on the back doesn't look quite as daft.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Looks better with the hood up (has rear flying wings)
> 
> Shame it's a BMW


Couldn`t have said that better myself


----------

